# Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis



## obiplal (25. Juli 2010)

*Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

Woher bekommt man flüssigstickstoff oder Trockenei für eine Kühlung?


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

Linde, Broser, Trockeneis-Direkt,...


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

Dice kannst du z.B. hier bestellen

Trockeneis - CLEANGAS - CLEANAS - Willingen

Wegen LN2 kannste bei Linde fragen oder hier

BROSER GmbH - Ihr Stickstoff Experte

Edit: Da war wer schneller 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

Hi,

Für Trockeneis schau dir mal dieses Thema an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/18193-woher-bezieht-ihr-trockeneis.html

Flüssigstickstoff bekommst du grundsätzlich bei den größeren Gasunternehmen wie Linde, AirLiquide oder BROSER. Letzteres kann ich nur empfehlen. Im Vergleich zu Linde und AirLiquide wesentlich günstiger. Ansonsten haben Besamungsstationen immer Flüssigstickstoff da. Wenn eine bei dir in der Nähe ist könntest du dort evtl. mal nachfragen.


edit: Ihr habt doch alle langeweile


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

Ich setz grad 4 OS für die 2D Benchmarks auf... da ist einem langweilig!


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

 Davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Muss 20 OS für den Wettbewerb aufsetzen


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

Da kann ich fast mithalten: 4 OS für Core i7 Setup 2D, 3 für 3D, 4 für AMD und für zweites (alternatives) auch noch mal 4. Dazu kommt noch die SSD mit je 1 für AMD und Intel. Macht 17. *g*


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Flüssigstickstoff/Trockeneis*

Zum glück setze ich nur eines auf und klone es dann 

edit: okay back to topic


----------

